# Ohio river-white tubes



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have been down to the Ohio river a few times this year. I am stuck on throwing white tubes. Every time I go down I hook on to monsters by rip jigging them off bottom. Each and every time I have hooked on I have lost these big fish. I don't know what they could be. They snap my line with ease. I had one snap my line before I set the hook. I started using 10inch steel leaders. To my surprise it must engulf it past the leader and still breaks off. I tie very strong knots. I figure it must me big wallet or pike. Next time I go I'm gonna use 20-30lb test with Atleast 18 inch leaders. Does anyone have any idea as to what they could be. It's not gar. I've caught plenty of those ha. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## muskyhunter76 (Mar 16, 2013)

The Ohio has a good population of musky in it..... I once had a musky inhale a 10 inch lure with a 12 inch leader and cut my line ... I would say that is your culprit ..


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I would love to catch a muskie. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimG (Jan 31, 2010)

Possible, I suppose, but musky aren't exactly plentiful in the river so I'm betting big flathead. Walleye have teeth, but they are pointed and don't have sharp edges like a musky or pike, so doubtful it's a walleye. I've seen big flatheads cut many a line, regardless of pound test, on the hookset, but circle hooks remedied that issue. It could be an equipment issue somewhere as well. Musky will cut your line, sure, but many old time guides didn't use leaders and still caught plenty. Keep us posted.


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I'm gonna venture down Saturday so hopefully I can hook up with these fish again and I'll let you know

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

We still leaving at 5, 5:30?


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Still gonna do a little fishing tonight by sheetz. Ha

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Muskie are pretty rare in the river. It's too warm and dirty and they like shallower water with weeds. You'd be surprised how easy one of those steel leaders will break, most of the ones I've seen at Walmart and the like are only rated to 30lbs. And a big flathead has foot-wide jaws like a vise covered in sandpaper and weighs as much as a 10-year-old kid. Most guys after trophy flatheads and blues in the Ohio use 50lb test or better. What kind of line are you using? Have you tested your knots? I've had "strong" knots break because I didn't tighten them properly.


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

I was using 10 and 12 lb test. Leaders were 20. Since then I've went to 17lb flouro and bought larger heavier leaders. I use the Palomar knot and I always pay attention to my knot and spit on it upon clinching it down. It wasn't always a hook set issue...a couple times I'd feel it pick it up I reel up slack just to find that the line was already bit through. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Could it be Gar biting at the line. Seems like they like to hit your line sometimes, I have snagged them when they do that.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Spool up with 80# braid and hang on!


----------

